# Simular funcionamiento caldera pirotubular



## jomaza (Ene 29, 2009)

Buenas gente del foro, necesito saber si alguien cuenta con un video donde se muestre el 
funcionamiento de una caldera pirotubular y me lo pueda enviar.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## manutek (Ene 29, 2009)

Si te sirve :
Es como una olla sellada donde el fuego corre por unos tubos dentro de ella y calentando el agua,  lo basico como para conocer que tipo de control tiene son :
Nivel del agua (los tubos nunca deben quedar sin estar sumergidos)
Funcionamiento de las bombas (tienen varias y no pueden fallar)
Presión (es por la que estaria diseñada, pero aguantan mucho mas)


----------



## pepechip (Ene 29, 2009)

este es de una caldera de biomasa
YouTube - Caldera de Biomasa KWB


----------



## jomaza (Ene 30, 2009)

Gracias por su colaboración, necesito es la simulación que muestre la llama y todo el proceso del vapor. Que pena pepe, no veo el video.


----------



## santiago (Ene 30, 2009)

buscalo como caldera humotubular

saludos


----------



## jomaza (Ene 30, 2009)

Gracias men lo buscare.


----------



## almo (Sep 28, 2009)

busca en youtube generacion de vapor spirax sarco, eso te sacara de muchas dudas


----------

